
Show HN: Elixir Tab – Little bit of Elixir in every new tab - efexen
https://github.com/efexen/elixir-tab
======
swsieber
Does anybody know if there's a generalized version of this? I'd love some way
to define custom things to display on new pages. If not, I think I'll have to
go fork this and implement it :)

Edit: Oh, you could integrate this with Anki to good effect I would imagine.
Hmm....

~~~
elviejo
AnkiTab.. excellent Idea!

------
ponyous
This + programming language choice and examples with voting as xutopia wrote
is something I would pay for.

------
NuclearTide
This is a great idea.

Makes you wonder though, if we could just replace all the visual advertising
we see on a daily basis with knowledge snippets like these, life would be so
much better. :D

------
kanbannoman
This is a really cool idea, hope this spreads to other languages!

------
krat0sprakhar
Sounds like an interesting idea but I think both the Github page and the
Chrome extension page could benefit from more examples of what the extension
shows.

~~~
praveenperera
Here I made a small album of examples:
[http://imgur.com/a/m7ckA](http://imgur.com/a/m7ckA)

~~~
efexen
Nice thanks!!

------
xutopia
I wished there were ways to propose real examples and vote up the ones you
prefer. Some of those are really hard to understand in context.

Great idea on the extension though!

------
ElxOthman
Awesome, I am sold. Probably will be forking to some other things, I have been
trying to learn.

------
urs2102
Got a user in me!

Been working a lot in Elixir recently, and this is great. Awesome man!

------
Toast_
Cool man, I'll be trying this out.

